# Verizon CS-Dumb and Dumber



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

No matter what I did I kept getting the message "user name already in use".  After several attempts I finally gave up and used
a user name that no one else in the world could have-I used my home address including street, city, state,zipcode,and country.
Guess what  "user name already taken"  Verizons suggestion was to use small and capital letters- WHAT
I was on Mayday three times today-They were able to see one bar with verizon-but I could not connect.  Maybe I was in an
area with a weak signal-well NO-my ipad is working just fine with verizon.  Finally the result was I am returning and getting a ATT 4G.  
Sorry-just had to vent.  I will now go away.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bizarre. I have no suggestions, but I think you are wise to return and try a different network.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crosj said:


> No matter what I did I kept getting the message "user name already in use". After several attempts I finally gave up and used
> a user name that no one else in the world could have-I used my home address including street, city, state,zipcode,and country.
> Guess what "user name already taken" Verizons suggestion was to use small and capital letters- WHAT
> I was on Mayday three times today-They were able to see one bar with verizon-but I could not connect. Maybe I was in an
> ...


I've had the same effect with a 4G I'm trying to register....sigh. I haven't called Verizon yet, that's on my list to do soon.

Betsy


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Betsy-is it Verizon also??  
I really lost it with Verizon when the gal said "maybe whoever lived
at your address before you had that username".  Like who in their
right mind would use that as a username?  I was just trying to prove
a point.  I felt like I might have been talking to comcast-LOL


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

good to know, I was going to go with the verizon option someday when I upgrade. They have SOOOOO much better coverage here in booondock texas. but, looks like AT&T will win again.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

BTackitt said:


> good to know, I was going to go with the verizon option someday when I upgrade. They have SOOOOO much better coverage here in booondock texas. but, looks like AT&T will win again.


Is booondock TX anywhere near the middleofnowhere, TX. Oh wait MON has no coverage.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

My 8.9 hdx arrived today with ATT rather then Verizon.  I was up and running
in 5 minutes.  Glad that is over-
I am very happy with the speed of my 4G.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates! Enjoy it.


----------

